# broken binding



## Guest (Feb 19, 2009)

I have a problem. A part of the ankle binding from my snowboard binding is broken. IT can easily be observed what I mean from the image. What solutions do I have to repair it? Can I buy only that ankle binding or do I must buy the entire binding? Can you recomend me some web pages were I can buy what I need? I am from R omania


----------



## Perpetual3am (Nov 19, 2007)

Contact the manufacturer, I broke a similar strap on my Burton Customs and they had replacements available.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

If the binding is something that your local shop still carries, try there first. They may have the part lying around.


----------

